# OLYMPIC QUALITY Split Finger Tab ???



## BaconRocks (Sep 16, 2012)

A few top level archers use the KSL brass tab, or other AAE tabs. I have the KSL one and it's pretty awesome, but the price new is pretty high.


----------



## tomah (Aug 15, 2011)

the best split finger tab on the market is the Black Mamba Archery tab. The Venom Tab

http://blackmambaarchery.com/


----------



## Xero (Apr 20, 2013)

*Bingo!*

OK, now we're getting some traction! 

Searches w/ Lancaster Archery don't produce much -- although they stock these items. Their search function stinks! Typically a search for "tabs" churns up a lot of links to "youth bows" and "compound quivers" etc, etc. etc. (Every bit as goofy as the Harley-Davidson site search engine!)

A search in this forum for "Split Finger Tabs" produces, "No Agents Available" or similar. :angry:


----------



## Scott G. (Jul 27, 2005)

I really like my Aae elite cordovan tab!


----------



## Dacer (Jun 10, 2013)

I bit the bullet and got a ksl tab brass tab and love it.


----------



## ArtV (Jan 29, 2008)

Lancasters web site works just fine. I would check the user first. Tabs are personal. You might be thinking that you will need to try several before you settle in with a choice. I make my own and have a few made by one of the coaches at the OLY village. Cordovan leather is typically the best. Make sure you have one that you can expand the finger splitter. Most that come with a tab are too narrow. (my opinion). But you will notice most of the elite shooters are shooting a pretty fat splitter.


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Personally, I think one of the best you can buy that is also budget minded is the W&W 360 cordovan. It's what Olympic shooter Khatuna Lorig uses. When I took a lesson from her she threw away my AAE Elite and replaced it with a W&W 360. And I'm glad she did  Great tab, I recommend it


----------



## gairsz (Mar 6, 2008)

tomah said:


> the best split finger tab on the market is the Black Mamba Archery tab. The Venom Tab
> 
> http://blackmambaarchery.com/


Thank you for the recommendation.

This site has more information. www.bma-online.com

Gary


----------



## Drowsy (May 9, 2013)

I really like the KSL gold tab. Customized the finger spacer with some plumbers epoxy, shifted the palm plate so that it didn't hurt my hand, adjusted the ledge to my liking, and I feel that the initial investment was worth it. 

It really is a tab that is meant to be completely adjustable to the user's liking. The weight and feel of it might not be for everybody, but then again you can also get the aluminum version to save on weight. I think the best part of the tab is the 3 finger elastic, which keeps it snug and secure. 

I came from shooting traditional with gloves, Bateman Tabs, Black Widow tabs, AAE Cavs, and I like the KSL the most by far.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

The AAE Elite tab is the top choice and has been for years. 

If its good enough for Park Sung Hyun, and she shot a 1405 and the olympic world record with it, then its olympic quality.


Chris


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

The AAE Elite (which has been around for decades) is world class

So is the Black Mamba tab

and the KSL

all of them have the advantage of being almost permanent parts of your kit since youn can replace the leather when it wears out

that is an advantage over some of the other world class tabs like the ANGEL and many of the Korean tabs.

it all comes down to what feels best in your hands.


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

The best olympic quality tab is the one that fits your hand, feels most comfortable and produces the most repeatable shot. Make modifications to your tab until it feels right and shoots well.

I can still remember when The Saunders plastic tab pac system with the silicone lube pad was one of the hot tabs. still have my lube pad holder somewhere. They were fast off the fingers and great in the rain.

DC


----------



## Drowsy (May 9, 2013)

dchan said:


> The best olympic quality tab is the one that fits your hand, feels most comfortable and produces the most repeatable shot. Make modifications to your tab until it feels right and shoots well.
> 
> DC


I completely agree. User reviews can only go so far before you have to start experimenting with a few different tabs. If it doesn't work for you, if you don't like the fit, weight, leather type, etc. etc, you have to find a different one. 

The brand of a tab, or what a pro-shooter uses, should play a minor part in your choice. You have to find what works for you, and your budget. But considering that the tab (and your string hand) is one of only two contact points you'll ever have with the bow, it might be worth it to save up and purchase a tab with more features that may benefit you in the long run.


----------



## LBinTN (Sep 30, 2010)

Ditto on the Black Mamba. Both my daughters love it.


----------



## Xero (Apr 20, 2013)

Good selection here, out of Australia 

http://www.abbeyarchery.com.au/c/fgt/FINGER+TABS.html

I like the idea of a nylon strap (Black Mamba) or cord rather than elastic on the KSL. 

Black Mamba (It's a snake!) -- Axios finger splitter comes in short, long. Which do I want? Ledge is for hold under the jaw?


----------



## Cephas (Sep 7, 2010)

We use the KSL with an Axios finger splitter, long. If you can shoot the long without interfering with your nock (must have a relaxed hand) it's great because it gives more support further along the length of the finger.


----------



## gairsz (Mar 6, 2008)

Xero said:


> Good selection here, out of Australia
> 
> http://www.abbeyarchery.com.au/c/fgt/FINGER+TABS.html
> 
> ...


The longer spacer is not really longer. It angles over closer to the arrow nock to eliminate pinching the arrow. You can go here for a description, http://www.blackmambaarchery.com/documents/tab description.pdf. They are old photos of the first model but you will get the picture.

Shooters with shorter fingers or a very linear or straight draw may knock the arrow off the rest, so we offered a spacer without the angle.

Our tab can be set up in a three finger arrangement, Venom Original only, two finger, or single finger on all of our tabs. We recommend at least the top two so you get the full benefit of your finger spacer design. I just realized, you can just do the bottom two on the Original. We haven't tried that yet.

Also, you don't need a super fat finger spacer to avoid pinching the nock. Here are perfect examples:















Win&Win tab with our old venom finger spacer. Single leather strap.

We recommend staying away from tabs with elastic, replacing the elastic with a strap of some kind. Its just not very secure in our opinion.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=576489069067970&set=vb.153741084676106&type=2&theater
http://www.bma-online.com/video1.html


Axios means worthy. That can be looked at two ways. Either you are worthy, or it is worthy. We worked very hard to make this the best spacer possible. We feel this spacer is worth of any shooter at any level.

We hope you find what helps you shoot your best. 

Gary


----------



## Xero (Apr 20, 2013)

*We Have A Winner!*

Thank you, thank you, thank you -- 

Couple YouTube videos, Google searches, thread in here . . . shopping, comparing. 

Close 3rd is the Win & Win 360, Cordovan. 

Runner up is the KSL Brass / Cordovan. I think I prefer not having an elastic secure system. Also, some negative comments somewhere in a review about the fist-full of palm swell and not being able to nock an arrow . . . 

Winner is the Original Black Mamba, Cordovan, Long Axios, because of comments herein and elsewhere about "fat finger splitters." Gary's last post here, links, discussion, discription. And the cincher (pun intended) is the nylon strap w/ 1, 2, 3 finger options. I sprang for the ledge too. $75.98 USD, Free Shipping! 

Shell Cordovan, is the fibrous inner tissue under the horse's butt. It's tough, smooth, hard finish. I had Cordovan shoes as a kid, purchased by mom who wanted to get a grip on the scuffing on my Sunday Go To Meeting oxfords. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shell_cordovan

As you likely know, Cordovan is the preferred material for tabs, fingers in archer's gloves. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

But we can continue discussing tabs -- I learned more than I imagined possible. 

What sort of archery shoes do you wear? How about an archery vehicle? *LMAO*


----------



## gairsz (Mar 6, 2008)

Thank you. I just polished a ledge for you and packaged up your tab. It will go out Monday. We are hoping it meets all of your expeditions and more. Let us know if we can be of any assistance in the future.

Gary


----------



## LBinTN (Sep 30, 2010)

While on the subject... Do you have a hand length recommendation when choosing between the Venom II and original. Looking at setting up another daughter. The original has worked well but now that there is a choice of course I am wondering if the II would be a better fit for a smaller person.


----------



## gairsz (Mar 6, 2008)

LBinTN said:


> While on the subject... Do you have a hand length recommendation when choosing between the Venom II and original. Looking at setting up another daughter. The original has worked well but now that there is a choice of course I am wondering if the II would be a better fit for a smaller person.


The Venom II is usually better for smaller people, but we do have kid as young a 11 shooting the original. The leather is oversized on both tabs so they both will fit an adult. We have a pdf on our website with the actual sizes. Just make sure your printer is set for actual size so you get and accurate sizing.

http://www.bma-online.com/tabsizing.html

I hope that helps.

Gary


----------



## BaconRocks (Sep 16, 2012)

I should mention that nocking arrows with the KSL tab was a bit awkward at first, but after shooting with it a bit I don't even notice it.


----------



## SnugglyFoo (Sep 23, 2012)

KSL brass tab is, I believe, the heaviest tab on the market which some people prefer. Also another benefit to the black mamba tabs is each part is sold individually in their store so it would be easily replaceable if any part, say the finger strap starts wearing out.


----------



## gairsz (Mar 6, 2008)

SnugglyFoo said:


> KSL brass tab is, I believe, the heaviest tab on the market which some people prefer. Also another benefit to the black mamba tabs is each part is sold individually in their store so it would be easily replaceable if any part, say the finger strap starts wearing out.


Our buckle is no longer available as a separate item. If the buckle should fail we will replace it with return of the broken buckle. All other items are available as replacement parts.

Gary


----------

